# VHI Cover - Couple early 70s



## di74 (6 Apr 2013)

Having got fantastic advice here before was hoping someone would have some thoughts on the following.
My parents are with the VHI (both early 70s relatively good health - father prostate cancer about 5 years ago) and are on the same plan for years - HealthPlus Extra (the old Plan B Options). They're renewal this year is €1837 per person. 
I've compared a few other policies with VHI (they are reluctant to use another provider) such as PMI 28 12 and Company Plan Plus Level 1 which are substantially cheaper but the concern is over the cover for private hospitals for possible future issues such as hip-replacements as they get older and cardiac cover.
There current plan has outpatients cover but they have a medical card so GP visits are covered also the excess is €500 per year so they would rarely have consultants visits for that figure. 
Also covered is maternity care - they won't be in need of that.
Really looking for a less expensive plan with good cover in private hospitals for any future condition they may have.
Thanks
D


----------



## Shannon81 (6 Apr 2013)

Hi some of VHI's plans only give 80%coverage for orthopaedic &eye procedures.  The plan your folks are on covers them for 100%. Did they look into the old plan b or b excess(don't know their new names)


----------



## snowyb (6 Apr 2013)

Hi di74,

What is their renewal date?

Snowyb


----------



## di74 (7 Apr 2013)

That's their main concern that in the event of a serious illness they're only 80% covered. 20% shortfall could be quite a lot!
Renewal date is 8th of May so we've a few weeks to research. 
The other 2 VHI plans I looked at would save them up to €600 each.


----------



## snowyb (9 Apr 2013)

Hi di74,

Firstly just to explain a few things regarding VHI plans and people over 65.

If they are switching to any VHI plan with good outpatient cover ( ie. with a 1euro excess),  VHI will impose a 2 year 
waiting time before they can make a claim for consultant visits etc.  While waiting 2 years, they would still have outpatient cover on their 
current plan B Options - which has a high excess 250 per person.

Regarding their main concerns about the 80% restrictions with private and hi tech hospitals for orthopaedic and cataract surgery,
there are ways around it to avoid any potential costs.

1.  The 80% restriction does not apply to any main public hospital, so surgery as above is fully covered in Cappagh Hospital and a range
of other public hospitals.

2.  The two hi-tech hospitals Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private are fully covering this type of surgery since 2008.  This means that even
though VHI only pays them for 80% of the cost of surgery, both hospitals are NOT charging the patient for the 20% shortfall.  This is a 
very good option to go for if the need arises.  I have personal experience of this with a relative in 2012 and its true,  no extra costs involved.
Just the usual private consultant visit and x-ray costs.

3.  Any other private hospitals would charge the patient for the 20% shortfall, which could be 2000 to 4000 depending on the type of 
surgery and the hospital involved.   It was mentioned on AAM before that Mount Carmel were not charging the shortfall at one stage, but you
would have to check it out fully and any other private hospitals to clarify their upto date position on that.


The only alternative plans with VHI with no 80% restriction are as follows;

Health Plus Access ( plan B );              Price per adult;   1524pa
Health Plus Excess (plan B excess);     Price per adult;   1376pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?68&67&69/

There is full cover in private hospitals  for all surgery except the Hermitage Clinic Dublin and Galway Clinic - 90% cover for orthopaedic 
and cataract surgery applies.  Note;  these 2 hospitals could charge 10% shortfall to the patient, just something to watch out for.

There is also full cover in the hi-tech hospitals for orthopaedic and cataract - 10% shortfall won't be charged.



The 2 plans you are researching at present are fine in content but you can do slightly better on price with VHI;
Here are a few alternatives to consider;

1.     Plan PMI  14 11;     price per adult;  1050pa  - 75 euro hospital excess - good hospital cover and good outpatient cover.

3.     Company Plan Extra Level 3;   price per adult;    1280pa - no hospital excess -  good hospital cover + higher outpatient cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?68&257&111/

NOTE;  These 2 plans both have the 80% restriction for orthopaedic and cataract surgery but  any extra costs can be avoided if they 
choose hi-tech or public hospitals as already explained above.

Also,  there will be a 2 year waiting time applied to the outpatient part of these 2 plans because of their age.
They would be covered while waiting, under outpatient cover B options as explained above also.



  I know they are reluctant or against switching providers, but as a final option,  I would highly recommend having a look at plan
Company Care Plus with Laya Healthcare just to see what it offers. 

Company Care Plus;     price per adult;    1201pa(1237pa)  price in brackets includes a 3% charge if paying by instalments. 

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?68&198/

1.  It is identical to Plan B Options regarding hospital cover with extras.
2.  No 80% restriction for orthopaedic or cataract surgery in any hospital.
3.  Excellent outpatient cover 75% refund for consultant visits and 50% refund for physio, chiropodist etc.
4.  No waiting time imposed for outpatient cover,   immediate cover applies regardless of your age.
5.  Extra option of a private room in a private hospital for a shortfall of 50euro per night - same with vhi is 300-400 per night.

Even if they choose Company Care Plus for this year and then go back to VHI next year,  they will avoid the 2 year waiting time 
for outpatients next year with Vhi.

There's a lot of food for thought to digest and info to take into account.  

You would think that paying 1837 each per year for health insurance, it would at least include decent outpatient cover,  not so with VHI.
To describe it as a rip off is an under-statement.

There's plenty of savings to be made and lots of time to make a decision.

Regards,  Snowyb


----------



## di74 (10 Apr 2013)

Many thanks for all the information SnowyB there's definitely savings that can be made. I have checked both plans that you suggested with VHI and both are good options. The Laya policy is very good but I don't think they'll change provider after being in the VHI for as long as I can remember. 
It is unclear what the 'certain' procedures are so I'll give the VHI a call as my father may have the beginning of cataracts so will probably need a procedure in the next number of years.
Thanks for all your advice


----------

